# Know Ellen Zwilich??



## JBiegel (Jan 12, 2011)

To everyone in the forums:
I am so delighted to find your web site, and am happy to share something unique and exciting with everyone here!
As an advocate for new music, and having created commissioning projects since 2000, I have created a Global Harmony project featuring a new work being composed for me by Pulitzer Prize composer, Ellen Taaffe Zwilich titled, "SHADOWS", for piano and chamber orchestra. I will perform the World Premiere in October 2011 with the Louisiana Philharmonic Orchestra. The following link provides everyone a special opportunity to be part of this exciting project, with contributions starting at $25 for a signed cd by yours truly, and, for $100 to earn a free Skype performance from my music room! Check the link and decide if you would like to be part of the commissioning project and have your name listed in the Conductor Score in perpetuity as a 'Kickstarter Angel':
https://www.kickstarter.com/project...l-harmony-new-piano-concerto-commissioning-pr


----------



## Rangstrom (Sep 24, 2010)

Jeffrey,

Interesting idea; I'll be signing up shortly. I've followed Ms. Zwilich's work for quite a few years and I especially enjoyed your recording of the Millenium Fantasy on Naxos.


----------



## JBiegel (Jan 12, 2011)

Thanks so very much! We would be thrilled to welcome you on board!! If you're on Facebook, my 'wal' has some nice items about Ellen--talking, and other items of interest!


----------



## JBiegel (Jan 12, 2011)

Hi--is it possible to stay in contact with me, Rangstrom, via email? Mine is [email protected]
Thanks!!


----------



## starry (Jun 2, 2009)

I've heard a little bit before by her, such as her symphony no1 from the early 80s which I think is good.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2011)

My music lit professor is a big fan and played her violin concerto for us. I like it a lot, but I haven't explored much of her other works.


----------



## JBiegel (Jan 12, 2011)

Who is is your music lit professor?


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2011)

Willard Zirk, Eastern Michigan University.


----------



## JBiegel (Jan 12, 2011)

Wow. I'm not aware. But Ellen's Violin Concerto must have been performed by numerous players.


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

Rangstrom said:


> I've followed Ms. Zwilich's work for quite a few years and I especially enjoyed your recording of the Millenium Fantasy on Naxos.


I've been meaning to buy that CD, after seeing this review:

*http://www.classicstoday.com/review.asp?ReviewNum=13035*


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

I like her a lot.


----------



## JBiegel (Jan 12, 2011)

https://www.kickstarter.com/project...y-piano-concerto-commissioning-projec/promote

NEW SITE FOR PROJECT!!


----------



## JBiegel (Jan 12, 2011)

We did it--I changed it to $500 because if you don't reach your goal, you get nothing. $10,000 was out of range, and it was really just for fun. So, here's an extra $500 toward the project! The Kickstarter Angels will be listed in the Conductor Score.

Kickstarter Angels:
Charles E. Brown
James Grant
Heidi Elisabeth Hansen
Laura Cook
Michael Greenstein


----------



## JBiegel (Jan 12, 2011)

The project at Kickstarter can add funds from the public through April 13!


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

Ellen Zwilich wrote a concerto grosso in 1985 to commemorate the 300th anniversary of the birth of Handel. That was nice of her. It's a fine modern piece and even has the old harpsichord as a continuo, I think. A modern mix of new and old.

I'm not sure if this is the entire work or not but I thought it was listenable and moderately enjoyable.


----------



## JBiegel (Jan 12, 2011)

Concerto Grosso is one of my favorites--should be played more often!!


----------



## JBiegel (Jan 12, 2011)

Wonderful work--deserves more performances indeed!


----------

